# الله عادل .. ما هي حكمة الله في ذلك ؟!؟



## +KiMO+ (29 يناير 2014)

*سلام المسيح

الله عادل

" عادل                              انت ايها الرب وجميع احكامك                              مستقيمة وطرقك كلها رحمة وحق                              وحكم "​ 
(سفر                              طوبيا 3: 2)


 " عادل في                             جميع ما صنعت واعمالك كلها                              صدق وطرقك استقامة                             وجميع احكامك حق "​ 

(تتمة                              سفر دانيال 1: 27) 


سؤال

ما هي حكمة الله في خلق انسان

غني او فقير

يري او اعمي

يسمع او اصم

يتكلم او اخرس

؟!؟
​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يناير 2014)

حقا الله عادل
ولكن نحن  لا نستطيع ان نعرف حكمة الله فى كثير من الاشياء
عقولنا لا تستطيع ان تدرك عظمة الله
ولكن علنا الثقة فى عدل الله علينا الايمان والتسليم 
للارادة الله


----------



## amgd beshara (29 يناير 2014)

> *
> ما هي حكمة الله في خلق انسان
> 
> غني او فقير
> ...


الله مش بيخلق شخص غني او فقير لكن الظروف الاجتماعيه اللى بيتولد فيها هي اللي بتخليه غني او فقير يعني دي مشكلة ظروف مجتمعيه ملهاش علاقه بالله كخالق ..
اما الخرس و العمي و غيرها من الامراض دي اما وراثيه او نتيجة اي امر اخر اثر علي الجنين و كل ده لا دخل لله بيه كخالق لان المرض دخل للانسان بالخطيه و فساد الطبيعه البشريه و البعد عن مصدر الصلاح و عدم الفساد ( الله ) , و الامراض دي و غيرها بتصيب كل الاشخاص يعني اللى بيتولد اعمي ده مش معناه ان الله خلقه اعمي لان زيه زي اللى اللى حصلت ليه حادثه و اتعمي  .. و رغم ان الله ( كخالق ) لا علاقه له بالامراض التي تصيب البشر إلا انه بيستخدم حتي الامراض اما لتقويم البشر او لتأديبهم علشان ينالوا الحياه الابديه بدل الهلاك او كتجربه لتذكية ايمانهم او كشوكه في الجسد علشان ميحصلش ليهم كبرياء نفس او غرور بايمانهم او اعمالهم .. و مع كل ضيقه الله بيعطي تعزيات و منفذ و بتكون علي حسب قدرة احتمال كل شخص


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 يناير 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> حقا الله عادل
> ولكن نحن  لا نستطيع ان نعرف حكمة الله فى كثير من الاشياء
> عقولنا لا تستطيع ان تدرك عظمة الله
> ولكن علنا الثقة فى عدل الله علينا الايمان والتسليم
> للارادة الله




اشكرك استاذي الحبيب


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 يناير 2014)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> الله مش بيخلق شخص غني او فقير لكن الظروف الاجتماعيه اللى بيتولد فيها هي اللي بتخليه غني او فقير يعني دي مشكلة ظروف مجتمعيه ملهاش علاقه بالله كخالق ..
> اما الخرس و العمي و غيرها من الامراض دي اما وراثيه او نتيجة اي امر اخر اثر علي الجنين و كل ده لا دخل لله بيه كخالق لان المرض دخل للانسان بالخطيه و فساد الطبيعه البشريه و البعد عن مصدر الصلاح و عدم الفساد ( الله ) , و الامراض دي و غيرها بتصيب كل الاشخاص يعني اللى بيتولد اعمي ده مش معناه ان الله خلقه اعمي لان زيه زي اللى اللى حصلت ليه حادثه و اتعمي  .. و رغم ان الله ( كخالق ) لا علاقه له بالامراض التي تصيب البشر إلا انه بيستخدم حتي الامراض اما لتقويم البشر او لتأديبهم علشان ينالوا الحياه الابديه بدل الهلاك او كتجربه لتذكية ايمانهم او كشوكه في الجسد علشان ميحصلش ليهم كبرياء نفس او غرور بايمانهم او اعمالهم .. و مع كل ضيقه الله بيعطي تعزيات و منفذ و بتكون علي حسب قدرة احتمال كل شخص



اولاً احب اشكرك علي تعليقك و ردك الجميل  علي سؤالي

ثانياً احب اسأل



> اما الخرس و العمي و غيرها من الامراض دي اما وراثيه او نتيجة اي امر اخر اثر علي الجنين و كل ده لا دخل لله بيه كخالق



يعني تقصد خارجة عن ارادة الله ؟!؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 يناير 2014)

> كخالق لان المرض دخل للانسان بالخطيه و فساد الطبيعه البشريه و البعد عن مصدر الصلاح و عدم الفساد ( الله )



المرض العضوي بسبب البعد عن الله ولا بسبب الظروف الاجتماعية او الصحية ؟!؟



> الله مش  بيخلق شخص غني او فقير لكن الظروف الاجتماعيه اللى بيتولد فيها هي اللي  بتخليه غني او فقير يعني دي مشكلة ظروف مجتمعيه ملهاش علاقه بالله كخالق ..


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 يناير 2014)

> يعني اللى بيتولد اعمي ده مش معناه ان الله خلقه اعمي لان زيه زي اللى اللى حصلت ليه حادثه و اتعمي



اتمني شرح الجزء ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 يناير 2014)

> رغم ان الله ( كخالق ) لا علاقه له بالامراض التي تصيب البشر



ازاي بقي ؟!؟

مش كل حاجة تحت ارادته ؟!؟

يعني لو الله مكنش وافق ان المرض يجي للشخص ده

كان جاله بردو !!!

حضرتك بتقول ان الله لا غلاقة له بالمرض !!


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 يناير 2014)

فين العدل في ان طفل يولد في عائلية غنيه

و طفل يولد في عائلة فقيره ؟!؟

زنبه ايه الطفل انه يتعذب في الفقر في حين الطفل الاخر يتمتع بالحياة

و ده معملش حاجة تخليه غني ولا ده عمل حاجة تخليه فقير

ايه حكمة ربنا بأن ده يتعذب و ده لأ

علي الرغم من ان  الاتنين معملوش حاجة ؟؟؟

وصل سؤالي !!​


----------



## amgd beshara (29 يناير 2014)

> اقتباس:
> اما الخرس و العمي و غيرها من الامراض دي اما وراثيه او نتيجة اي امر اخر اثر علي الجنين و كل ده لا دخل لله بيه كخالق
> يعني تقصد خارجة عن ارادة الله ؟!؟


لا انا قلت لا دخل لله بها  ( *كخالق* ) يعني الله لم يخلقها و مش هو مصدرها .. ده لا يمنع ان كل شئ تحت سلطان الله لكن في اشياء صالحه الله مصدرها و في اشياء غير صالحه ( او نراها هكذا ) و دي الله مش هو مصدرها و لا هو خالقها لكنها تحت سلطانه 


> المرض العضوي بسبب البعد عن الله ولا بسبب الظروف الاجتماعية او الصحية ؟!؟


اصل دخول المرض مع الفساد و الموت في الخطيه الاولي لكن تسلسله ليه اسباب مختلفه ( اجتماعيه - وراثيه - بيئيه ..... ) كل الاسباب دي كمان مصدرها الفساد اللى انتشر في طبيعة الانسان من الخطيه الاولي 


> اقتباس:
> يعني اللى بيتولد اعمي ده مش معناه ان الله خلقه اعمي لان زيه زي اللى اللى حصلت ليه حادثه و اتعمي
> اتمني شرح الجزء ده


اقصد ان اللى بيتولد اعمي مش معناه ان الله خلقه اعمي لا ده زيه زي اللى عمل حادثه و اتعمي بسبب الحادثه .. اللى اتولد اعمي هو كمان كان في اسباب وصلتله العمي زي ما اللى حصلتله حادثه كانت هي السبب في عماه .. فالمقصود ان مش علشان هو اتولد بمرض يكون الله خلق فيه المرض ده , لا .. لان في اسباب ادت للمرض ده


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 يناير 2014)

> لا انا قلت لا دخل لله بها  ( *كخالق*  ) يعني الله لم يخلقها و مش هو مصدرها .. ده لا يمنع ان كل شئ تحت سلطان  الله لكن في اشياء صالحه الله مصدرها و في اشياء غير صالحه ( او نراها هكذا  ) و دي الله مش هو مصدرها و لا هو خالقها لكنها تحت سلطانه



طب و ليه الله بيقبل او بيوافق انها تحصل


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 يناير 2014)

> اصل دخول  المرض مع الفساد و الموت في الخطيه الاولي لكن تسلسله ليه اسباب مختلفه (  اجتماعيه - وراثيه - بيئيه ..... ) كل الاسباب دي كمان مصدرها الفساد اللى  انتشر في طبيعة الانسان من الخطيه الاولي



ايه علاقة الفساد اللى  انتشر في طبيعة الانسان من الخطيه الاولي

بالمرض العضوي

ممكن توضيح اكتر ؟!؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 يناير 2014)

> اقصد ان  اللى بيتولد اعمي مش معناه ان الله خلقه اعمي لا ده زيه زي اللى عمل حادثه و  اتعمي بسبب الحادثه .. اللى اتولد اعمي هو كمان كان في اسباب وصلتله العمي  زي ما اللى حصلتله حادثه كانت هي السبب في عماه .. فالمقصود ان مش علشان  هو اتولد بمرض يكون الله خلق فيه المرض ده , لا .. لان في اسباب ادت للمرض  ده



كلام مظبوت
امال ايه سبب ولادة طفل اعمي

مرض وراثي مثلاً

طب ليه الله سمح بكدة

​


----------



## توما (30 يناير 2014)

سلام المسيح للجميع 

أخى الحبيب سؤالك صعب و جميل , سأضع لك هذة الايات من الانجيل و أرجو أن تجيب على سؤالك .

من أنجيل القديس يوحنا 9 :1-3 

" وفيما هو مجتاز رأى إنسانا أعمى منذ ولادته

 فسأله تلاميذه قائلين: يا معلم، من أخطأ: هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى

 أجاب يسوع: لا هذا أخطأ ولاأبواه، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه" .

هذا اللينك بة التفاسير أرجو أن تقرأها أخى الحبيب هـــــــــنا​


----------



## soul & life (30 يناير 2014)

اسئلة محيرة  يا كيمو عجبنى انك بتأعد تفكر وتسأل خصوصا انها اسئلة ممكن تيجى على بال اى شخص وبتكون محيرة ومش لقين لها اجوبة
 جميل اننا نسأل ونعرف الاجابة وتكون اجابة مقنعة وباسلوب سلسل زى متكرم استاذنا يوحنا وجاوب عليها
ميرسى جدا للأسئلة وجزيل الشكر للأجوبة .


----------



## amgd beshara (30 يناير 2014)

> فين العدل في ان طفل يولد في عائلية غنيه
> 
> و طفل يولد في عائلة فقيره ؟!؟
> 
> ...


الطفل طبعاً ملوش ذنب لكن الذنب علي الظروف الاجتماعيه و تراخي الاهل اللى ادي ان الطفل يتولد فقير .. ما دخل الله ان اتنين فقرا اتجوزا و انجبوا طفل في حالتهم الفقيره ؟ اذا كانوا اتجوزوا و انجبوا بارادتهم !
اما انه يعيش فقير فده مش شرط لان بالعمل و الكفاح و محاولة الخروج بره البلد حتي للعمل في مكان افضل ده كله بيغير من الظروف الاجتماعيه للشخص

في حاجه مهمه .. ان سعادة ( الطفل ) مش بفقره و غناه لان الطفل بيفرح انه يلاقي حد مهتم بيه و بيلاعبه مش اكتر .. ده غير ان الفقر مش عذاب الفقر بيأدي لصعوبات في الحياه .. لكنه مش عذاب 


> طب و ليه الله بيقبل او بيوافق


لانه بيحترم ارادة الانسان .. ده غير انه بيستخدم حتي اصعب الظروف لصالح الانسان .. زي ما حصل مع داود قابل ظروف صعبه كتير و كان هربان في كهوف و جبال و معندوش اكل ياكله لدرجة انه اكل خبز الهيكل .. بس ده خلاه شخص قوي عنده القدره انه يحكم شعب الله 
و زي ما حصل مع يوسف الضيقات اللي اتعرض ليها خلت عنده حكمه ... و برا الكتاب المقدس في امثله عامه كتير اوي زي طه حسين و السادات و غيرهم 
فالضيقه سواء كانت مرض او اي شئ اخر مش بتتوقف عندها حياة الانسان لان الله بيستخدم حتي الضيقه دي في حياتنا لصالحنا 


> ايه علاقة الفساد اللى  انتشر في طبيعة الانسان من الخطيه الاولي
> 
> بالمرض العضوي
> 
> ممكن توضيح اكتر ؟!؟


الانسان قبل الخطيه الاولي لم يكن فيه مرض نتيجة شركته و اتصاله بالله و ان الله لم يخلقه ليمرض .. و بعد الخطيه دخل الموت و المرض و الفساد و الشر في الطبيعه البشريه 
فاصل دخول المرض هو الخطيه الاولي .. لكن تسلسل وجوده في الانسان هو نتيجة اسباب عضويه 


> كلام مظبوت
> امال ايه سبب ولادة طفل اعمي
> 
> مرض وراثي مثلاً
> ...


اشمعني اللى بيتولد اعمي ! طب ما هو ممكن واحد تحصل ليه حادثه و يتعمي .. الله مش هو السبب في الشر ده .. لكنه تحت سلطان الله بحيث يكون بمقدار معين و في ظروف معينه حسب طاقة كل انسان 
و بيسمح بيه ( المرض عموماً مش الميلاد بالعمي ) اما لتأديب علشان الانسان يفوق و يعرف انه عايش في الخطيه و يهرب من الهلاك الابدي .. او لتزكية ايمان شخص مؤمن و الله بيزكيه انه يقبل تجربه بشكر .. او بيسمح بيه الله لاشخاص عندهم مواهب روحيه قويه و كتير علشان ميجيلهمش كبرياء نفس .. او اي سبب تاني بيكون بين الله و الشخص بس و محدش يعرف تفاصيله


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يناير 2014)

> سؤال
> 
> ما هي حكمة الله في خلق انسان
> 
> ...



لم نصل  بعدُ الى نهاية الشوط - لنتمكن من اصدار حكم نهائي.
بل نحن فى مراحل متعاقبة 
تنتهى احداها بالموت
فمن يدرى :؟ لعل فى حقبة تالية تلى الموت  يوجد تعويضٌ  مجزى وعادل .لمن  (خُلق)  أعمى  أو اصم  أو انقص
او فقير .
خاصة ان امامنا  النص الالهى الوارد فى الانجيل بحسب لوقا16 ايه25
اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك على الارض وهكذا  لعازر(الفقير)-استوفي البلايا.
*والان* هو يتعزى وانت تتعذب.
-------------------

نحن  نستوعب  وندرك   ان هذه الحياة  هى  دار الكد والشقاء  والكفاح
وانها دار  الامتحان  
ويعقبها  دار الجزاء -
فمن يدري ربما هذه امتحانات   :   من الله : لها تقييماتها 
ويالسعد الناجحين


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

*


توما قال:



سلام المسيح للجميع​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ممكن شرح ؟؟؟*​*
​**
أخى الحبيب سؤالك صعب و جميل , سأضع لك هذة الايات من الانجيل و أرجو أن تجيب على سؤالك .​**
​**
من أنجيل القديس يوحنا 9 :1-3​**
​**
 " وفيما هو مجتاز رأى إنسانا أعمى منذ ولادته​**
​**
  فسأله تلاميذه قائلين: يا معلم، من أخطأ: هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى​**
​**
  أجاب يسوع: لا هذا أخطأ ولاأبواه، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه" .​**
​**
هذا اللينك بة التفاسير أرجو أن تقرأها أخى الحبيب هـــــــــنا​**


 لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه" .

*


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

*اسف تنسيق الرد اللي فات خطأ

اقصد عايز شرح لـ

 لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه" .
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اسئلة محيرة  يا كيمو عجبنى انك بتأعد تفكر وتسأل خصوصا انها اسئلة ممكن تيجى على بال اى شخص وبتكون محيرة ومش لقين لها اجوبة
> جميل اننا نسأل ونعرف الاجابة وتكون اجابة مقنعة وباسلوب سلسل زى متكرم استاذنا يوحنا وجاوب عليها
> ميرسى جدا للأسئلة وجزيل الشكر للأجوبة .



انا بس يا نيفو بقلق من الاسئلة شوية

لأني بحس انكم بتحسوا ان اللي بيسأل ده عايز يشكك في الدين

لكن انا ببقي داخل علشان افهم ديني لأني للأسف جاهل فيه


​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

> لانه  بيحترم ارادة الانسان .. ده غير انه بيستخدم حتي اصعب الظروف لصالح الانسان  .. زي ما حصل مع داود قابل ظروف صعبه كتير و كان هربان في كهوف و جبال و  معندوش اكل ياكله لدرجة انه اكل خبز الهيكل .. بس ده خلاه شخص قوي عنده  القدره انه يحكم شعب الله





> و زي ما حصل مع يوسف الضيقات اللي اتعرض ليها خلت عنده حكمه ... و برا  الكتاب المقدس في امثله عامه كتير اوي زي طه حسين و السادات و غيرهم
> فالضيقه سواء كانت مرض او اي شئ اخر مش بتتوقف عندها حياة الانسان لان الله بيستخدم حتي الضيقه دي في حياتنا لصالحنا


طب و مثلاً الاطفال اللي في مجاعات دول

 ايه ذنبهم انهم يتولدو في عائلة مثل هذه

 و يموتو جوعاً .. مش ده ظلم ؟!؟

 لو ده عدل .. يبقي فين الرحمة ؟!؟

 *"الرب                              رأوف رحيم يغفر الخطايا                              ويخلص في يوم الضيق"*


 *(سفر                              يشوع بن سيراخ 2: 13)*

 مش من الرحمة ان طفل يتولد و يتعذب بالشكل ده

 ايه بردو حكمة الله في ذلك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

> طب و ليه الله بيوافق علي كدا





> لانه بيحترم ارادة الانسان ..




طب ارادة الانسان ديه مش في مصلحته

ليه الله سكت ؟!؟ ليه موقفش امام كدة

مثلاً

اب عارف ان ابنه هيعمل حاجة تدمر صحته علي سبيل المثال

يسكت علشان يخترم ارادته ؟!؟ ولا ينصح ابنه و يساعده !!
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

> لانسان  قبل الخطيه الاولي لم يكن فيه مرض نتيجة شركته و اتصاله بالله و ان الله لم  يخلقه ليمرض .. و بعد الخطيه دخل الموت و المرض و الفساد و الشر في  الطبيعه البشريه
> فاصل دخول المرض هو الخطيه الاولي .. لكن تسلسل وجوده في الانسان هو نتيجة اسباب عضويه



طب و الله فين

هو مش فدانا و خلص الخطية ؟!؟

ليه لسة في مرض

و برضو مش قادر افهم فين العدل في ان طفل يولد في مرض و طفل لأ

بسبب البيئة ؟!؟

طب ليه ربنا ولد الطفل ده في بيئة جيدة و ده لأ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

> او لتزكية ايمان شخص مؤمن و الله بيزكيه انه يقبل تجربه بشكر



ممكن شرح


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

بيسمح بيه ( المرض عموماً مش الميلاد بالعمي ) اما لتأديب علشان الانسان يفوق و يعرف انه عايش في الخطيه و يهرب من الهلاك الابدي

يعني هنا ربنا وقف امام ارادة الانسان

اللي هي الشر

طب ليه موقفش امام ارادة الانسان هنا



طب و ليه الله بيقبل او بيوافق 			 		 	 	 لانه بيحترم ارادة الانسان ..
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> لم نصل  بعدُ الى نهاية الشوط - لنتمكن من اصدار حكم نهائي.
> بل نحن فى مراحل متعاقبة
> تنتهى احداها بالموت
> فمن يدرى :؟ لعل فى حقبة تالية تلى الموت  يوجد تعويضٌ  مجزى وعادل .لمن  (خُلق)  أعمى  أو اصم  أو انقص
> ...





طوووويب

ليه في ناس تتعذب علي الارض علشان في الملكوت يبقي مش بيتعذب ؟!؟

في حين ان في العكس ؟؟

ايه حكمة ربنا في التوزيع


حاسس ان سؤال مش واضح .. حد فهمه ؟!؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

*معلش استحملو جهلي

انا بتعلم منكم


*​


----------



## توما (30 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *اسف تنسيق الرد اللي فات خطأ
> 
> اقصد عايز شرح لـ
> 
> ...




أخى الحبيب هل قرأت التفاسير التى وضعتها لك لانها مهمة و تعرضت للنقطة التى تسأل عنها , أذا كان هناك شىء غامض بها ضعة وسيجيبك الاخوة عليها .

بعد أن تقرأ التفاسير أحب أن اضع أمامك مثال أخر ذكر فى الانجيل يشرح أيضا المقصود ب "لكن لتظهر أعمال اللة فية "

قصة أقامة لعازر من الموت أنجيل القديس يوحنا 11 : 1-4 


"وكان إنسان مريضا وهو لعازر، من بيت عنيا من قرية مريم ومرثا أختها

 وكانت مريم، التي كان لعازر أخوها مريضا، هي التي دهنت الرب بطيب، ومسحت رجليه بشعرها

 فأرسلت الأختان إليه قائلتين: يا سيد، هوذا الذي تحبه مريض

 فلما سمع يسوع، قال : هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله، ليتمجد ابن الله به"

ما معنى كلمة السيد المسيح "هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله، ليتمجد ابن الله به " ؟؟

تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى :


آية (4): "فلما سمع يسوع قال هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله ليتمجد ابن الله به."

ليس للموت= أي ليس للموت العام المستمر أو ليس نهايته الموت فهو سيقوم كما حدث. هذه تناظر (يو3:9). فالله يقصد إعلان مجده بواسطة المسيح ليتمجد المسيح. وهم طلبوه أن يأتي ليشفي لعازر وهو تأخر لأنه قصد أن يصنع معجزة أكبر بكثير من الشفاء. لكن هناك من يتصور أن الله لا يسمعه إذا تأخر في الاستجابة. فإذا تأخر الله علينا في استجابته لطلبتنا، فذلك حتى يعطينا أكثر ممّا نطلب أو نفتكر، أي يعطي بركة أعظم فكل نقص في حياتنا ليس صدفة بل هو لمجد الله. ولاحظ حيرة التلاميذ وعتاب الأختين لتأخر المسيح في الذهاب إلى لعازر.. وهكذا نفعل نحن كثيرًا. ولكن علينا في ضيقاتنا أن نؤمن أن المسيح سيتمجد وعلينا أن ننتظر. ولنلاحظ أن الموت وهو أشد أعدائنا ما هو إلاّ رقاد في نظر المسيح.

لأجل مجد الله ليتمجد ابن الله به= واضح هنا أن المسيح يربط بين الله وبينه وما يمجد الله يمجده هو فهما واحد.


تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب :

"فلما سمع يسوع قال:

هذا المرض ليس للموت،

بل لأجل مجد الله،

ليتمجد ابن الله به". [4]

أعلن لهم السيد بأن هذا المرض ليس للموت النهائي عن هذه الحياة، وإنما لموتٍ مؤقتٍ سُمح به لأجل مجد الله خلال إقامته من الأموات.

يرى البعض أن كلمة "يتمجد" هنا كما في كثير من الأحيان في هذا السفر لا تعني نوال كرامة أو إبراز سمو الشخص، وإنما تعني قيام الشخص بإرادته بعمل يبدو أقل من مستواه من أجل محبته وخدمته للغير، دون إلزام من آخر، خاصة حينما يتحدث عن الصلب كمجد للابن والآب، حيث يبذل الابن ذاته من أجل خلاص الخطاة ومجدهم الأبدي. مسيحنا الذي لا يصنع العجائب إلاَّ من خلال دافع الحب غالبًا ما يربط موضوع إقامة لعازر بمجد صليبه، إذ جاء هذا العمل تمهيدًا لصلبه.

*     يليق بنا أن ندهش من أختي لعازر، فبعدما سمعتا أن المرض ليس للموت ورأتاه ميتًا لم تتعثرا، مع أن ما حدث كان على خلاف ما قيل. مع كل هذا جاءتا إلى الرب ولم تفكرا أنه تنطقا بشيءٍ باطلًا[1167].

*     انظروا كيف ذكر أن له ولأبيه أيضًا المجد الواحد، لأنه إذ قال: "لأجل مجد الله"، قال بعد ذلك "ليتمجد ابن الله به".

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     تمجيد الله لا يضيف شيئًا إلى كرامته، إنما لنفعنا. لهذا يقول: "ليس للموت" [4]، لأنه حتى هذا الموت ذاته ليس هو موتًا، بل بالأحرى صنع معجزة بها يُقتاد الناس إلى الإيمان بالمسيح، فيهربون من الموت الحقيقي[1168].

القديس أغسطينوس

المصدر 


كما قلت لك أخى الحبيب سؤال صعب و جميل و ارجو ان تسامحنا لو قصرنا معك فى الاجابة على سؤالك .

تحياتى ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

توما قال:


> أخى الحبيب هل قرأت التفاسير التى وضعتها لك لانها مهمة و تعرضت للنقطة التى تسأل عنها , أذا كان هناك شىء غامض بها ضعة وسيجيبك الاخوة عليها .
> 
> بعد أن تقرأ التفاسير أحب أن اضع أمامك مثال أخر ذكر فى الانجيل يشرح أيضا المقصود ب "لكن لتظهر أعمال اللة فية "
> 
> ...



شكراً اخي توما 

مشاركاتك فادتني اكيد​


----------



## amgd beshara (30 يناير 2014)

> لأني بحس انكم بتحسوا ان اللي بيسأل ده عايز يشكك في الدين


مين بس يا حبيبي اللى شكك فيك 


> طب و مثلاً الاطفال اللي في مجاعات دول
> 
> ايه ذنبهم انهم يتولدو في عائلة مثل هذه
> 
> ...


ما هو كل الامثله اللى قلتها ده و اللى قبله سببهم ظروف اجتماعيه . ايه علاقة حكمة الله بتصرفات خاطئه سببها البشر !


> طب ارادة الانسان ديه مش في مصلحته
> 
> ليه الله سكت ؟!؟ ليه موقفش امام كدة
> 
> ...


مين  قال انه مش بينصحه و يساعده .. لكن اتني فقرا هيتجوزوا هما معملوش حاجه  غلط يعني .. فهل الله يمنع الجوازه علشان ميبقاش فيه اطفال فقرا !


> طب و الله فين
> 
> هو مش فدانا و خلص الخطية ؟!؟
> 
> ليه لسة في مرض


لان احنا بنعيش في العالم  علي مثال حياة السيد المسيح و بنموت كما مات و بنقوم بقيامته .. ففداء  السيد المسيح رفع لعنة الموت و اعطانا الملء من الروح القدس لنحيا في شركه  معه و في القيامه نتمجد كما هو تمجد و هي دي نعمة و عطية الفداء .. ده غير  ان لو المسيحيين لوحدهم مش بيجيلهم امراض كان الناس بقوا مسيحيين بدون  ايمان لاجل المنفعه الارضيه فقط 


> و برضو مش قادر افهم فين العدل في ان طفل يولد في مرض و طفل لأ
> 
> بسبب البيئة ؟!؟
> 
> طب ليه ربنا ولد الطفل ده في بيئة جيدة و ده لأ​


انت تاني  
يا حبيبي افهمني .. الله اصلاً مش  بيولد حد و لا بيختار لحد انه يكون فقير او غني و لا بيخلق حد في فقر او  غني علشان تسأل السؤال ده .. السؤال نفسه غلط 
الناس و الظروف الاجتماعيه هي المؤثره في الفقر و الغني مش الله 

في حاجه اخيره :
احنا  ميهمناش ليه بيحصل كده و ليه ناس بتموت مثلاً في كوارث و ليه ناس بتعيش  فقرا لان ده شئ يخص كل انسان بشكل شخصي .. احنا بنشوف ده و نظر لله طالبين  التوبه عن خطايانا 
لما جه ناس سألوا السيد المسيح ان كان الناس اللى  قتلهم بيلاطس دول اشرار ولا لا .. المسيح حول نظرهم ليهم هما كاشخاص ( كلا  ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون ) 
ممكن تقرا الاصحاح ده من انجيل لوقا : 
http://st-takla.org/pub_newtest/Arabic-New-Testament-Books/03-Luke/Enjil-Loka_Chapter-13.html
و النصف الاول من تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب من هنا 

و اتمني تشوف الفيديو ده للاب متي المسكين 

[YOUTUBE]?v=49lv6fC5aDY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

> مين بس يا حبيبي اللى شكك فيك



محدش .. انا بحس بكدة لما بقرأ اسألة الاخرين و اري الاجابات عليهم


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> مين بس يا حبيبي اللى شكك فيك
> 
> ما هو كل الامثله اللى قلتها ده و اللى قبله سببهم ظروف اجتماعيه . ايه علاقة حكمة الله بتصرفات خاطئه سببها البشر !
> 
> ...




اشكرك لتعبك معايا

الاجابة وصلت

شكراً لجميع المجيبين

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 يناير 2014)

اسألتك حلوة استاذ عبود

بس مش عارف ده مخالف لقسم الاسئلة ولا لأ 

...​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

سؤال جميل يا كيمو
بص يا كيمو
ربنا خلقنا مختلفين عن بعضنا و اختلافنا بيكملنا
بمعنى ايه ؟
ممكن شخص يكون غني بس مش سعيد و زميله يكون فقير و سعيد
او ممكن شخص يكون ربنا اعطاه الصحة بس ما اعطاهوش النجاح و شخص العكس ربنا اعطاه النجاح بس حرمه من نعمة الصحة
و شخص تاني ممكن يكون ربنا خلقه جميل بس مجنون
و غيره ممكن يكون عاقل بس مش جميل اوي
يعني اختلافنا بيكملنا
لازم نختلف عشان نكمل بعضنا
زي صوابع الايد الواحدة 
مختلفة في شكلها و في حجمها عشان نعرف نمسك بيها الحاجات 
بعكس لو كانت الصوابع كلها متساوية في الحجم و في الشكل 
مش هنعرف نعمل بيها حاجة
ربنا عادل طبعا و له حكمة من كل حاجة خلقها
تخيل لو كل الناس اذكياء و متعلمين و مثقفين
كان كل واحد اعتمد على نفسه و ما احتاجش لغيره
لكن ربنا خالقنا عشان نحتاج لبعض و نتعاون مع بعض و نكمل بعض
صحيح خلقنا سواسية بس مختلفين في الشكل و الطباع و الشخصية و القدرات
اتمنى تكون اجابتي كويسة


----------



## أَمَة (1 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> اسألتك حلوة استاذ عبود​
> 
> بس مش عارف ده مخالف لقسم الاسئلة ولا لأ ​
> ...​


 
هي فعلا كانت مخالفة لقوانين القسم 
ولذلك تم نقلها الى 
هنـــــــا​


----------



## peace_86 (1 فبراير 2014)

*لو قرأنا الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد سنلاحظ أن الله يترك الحرية لإرادة الإنسان

سيسأل السائل: ماهي الحكمة من خلق طفل في عائلة فقيرة؟ لماذا لا يتدخل الله؟؟

الإجابة: لا أحد يعلم.. لن يجيب عليك لا المؤمن ولا الملحد..

لكن لتقصير الشر.. لا تنجب أبناء حتى لا تصرف عليهم وانت مش لاحق تصرف على نفسك..
وهكذا إحكم حياتك على جميع الأمور من البداية.. حتى لا تأتي متأخراً وتصرخ: لماذا يارب!!

وهذه وصية من الرب يسوع حينما وصانا بالصلاة قائلين: "ولا تدخلنا في تجربة"*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (1 فبراير 2014)

*
أفتراض:

الله خلق جميع الناس اغنياء.!؟

أذاً لن يكون هناك من يُلبي حاجة الأغنياء بخدمتهم..بل لن يكون هناك أيدي عامله...!؟

ما النتيجه المترتبه علي ذلك.!؟

بطاله-نقص كل الخدمات الاجتماعيه-توقف الحياه تماماً...الكل غني..فلما الكفاح والعمل..!؟؟؟


أفتراض:

أن كل الناس فقراء..؟!

أذاً..لن يكون هناك حياه لمثل الظروف السابقه واكثر بكثير...!!

أفتراض:

خلق الله كل الناس اصحاء..؟!

الكل سوف يعتمد علي نفسه بل ويمكن تكوين جماعات تتعامل بعنف بأستخدام قوتها..
وهذا موجود فى كل الاحوال..

لكن مع كل هذا نجد حكمة الله..!!

وهي ظاهره واضحه فى المجتمعات الافريقيه الفقيره الممليئئه بالامراض..

هم بشر مثلنا تماماً..

لكن الله يريد ان يري المحبه الألهيه التي وضعها فى الروح البشريه ..

يريد ان يري صفاته فينا.!!

كيف نعيش سُعداء ونحن نري بني جنسنا يقتلون بني جنسنا..؟!!

ان الله عادلُ جداً لكن عدله فى أعينُننا ظُلم..

لأننا قلوبنا مملؤه قسوه..

لو أن كل أثرياء العالم تجمعوا لسوف يحلون كل مشاكل العالم..

بل لن يكون هناك محتاج..

نحنُ الذين فينا كل الجحود للنعمه..

نحن من نحتاج لان نتعلم من عدل الله وحكمته..

الرب يبارك كل حياتك اخي ويعطيك نعمه فوق نعمه ويبارك بكل اعمالك وكل حياتك..

​*


----------



## peace_86 (1 فبراير 2014)

*مرة قرأت إجابة جميلة من الأخت ديزرت روز في أحد المواضيع وكتبت رد جميل وأنا حابب أقتبسها.. الكلام الأخير اللي بالأخضر هو الخلاصة والمهم:

انا هنا مش بتكلم عن تدخلات الله فى كل حاجة فى حياة البشر وامتى وليه بيتدخل لانى معرفش , لان محدش يقدر يعرف كل افكار الله 
لان الله نفسه بيقول فى الكتاب ان افكاره مش زى افكارنا ولا طرقه زى طرقنا 
ففكره اكيد مختلف عنا 

لكن انا اتكلمت فى الاشياء اللى الانسان بيكون ليه يد فيها بشكل واضح مقدرش ساعتها اقول انها قدر من ربنا 
ايه دخل ربنا فى واحد انتحر ولا وقف قدام قطر 

مشكلة القدرية انها تؤدى للكسل , وعلشان كده احنا شعوب كسلانه غير متحملة للمسئولية , واحد اترفد من شغله علشان مهمل فيه يقول ده قدر من ربنا , لا ده مش قدر ده اهمال 

تحصل حادثة والناس تروح المستشفى مفيش اسعافات ولا فيه تجهيزات وفيها اهمال طبى والناس تموت , يقولو ده قدر ربنا , لا ده اهمال 

تحصل حوادث قطر , يقولو قدر من ربنا , لا ده اهمال الدولة 
الله مظلوم معانا فى حاجات كتير 
هى ديه الفكرة الاساسية اللى بتكلم فيها 

باقى تدخلات الله مقدر اعرف او افهم منطقها كلها 
لكن اللى انا عارفاه انه بيحترم ارادة الانسان 
وبالنسبة للقتل احنا عارفين اننا عايشين فى حياة غير عادلة 
متطلبش العدل فى عالم مليان بالخطية ومعجون بيها 

وفى الاصل لا يوجد انسان على وجه الارض برئ 100% كلنا خطاه وكلنا بنعذب ونتعذب 
كلنا بنغلط فى بعض وبنأثر على بعض بشكل سلبى بأخطاءنا وخطايانا وتعدياتنا على بعض 
القاتل والمقتول مفيش حد فيهم برئ اخلاقيا 100% 

هى دنيا بتلف ودايرة من الخطية بتلف علينا كلنا وكلنا بندفع التمن بطرق مختلفة , نتيجة خطايانا الشخصية ونتيجة خطايا الاخرين 
لان العالم شرير زى ما الكتاب قال 
الحياة الارضية غير عادلة هذة حقيقة عود نفسك عليها*


----------



## أَمَة (1 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *سلام المسيح​​​​​​​**الله عادل*​
> 
> *" عادل                              انت ايها الرب وجميع احكامك                              مستقيمة وطرقك كلها رحمة وحق                              وحكم "​​**(سفر                              طوبيا 3: 2)*
> 
> ...


​ 

أولا، أعتذر لعدم مشاركتي في موضوعك يا كيمو قبل الآن بسبب ظروفي.

ثانيا، أشكر كل من ساهم في الرد عليك.

إسمح لي بالقول أنك بدأت سؤالك غلط بقولك:  "*ما هي حكمة الله في خلق انسان غني او فقير* ... الى آخره " والخطأ يكمن في الكلمة في اللون الأحمر، وهو للأسف خطأ لغوي شائع جداً ، نستعمله عندما نتكلم عن ولادة جديدة. 

الصحيح هو أن الله خلق الإنسان مرة واحدة ، و كل مولود جديد هو سليل أو خلف المخلوق الأول آدم و ليس مخلوقا جديد .

عندما نفهم هذه النقطة، ونعود الى قصة خلق الله للإنسان سنجد أن  الله فعلا عادل  في                             جميع ما صنع واعماله كلها                              صدق وطرقه استقامة                             وجميع احكامه حق ، لأنه خلق الإنسان ليسكن معه وينمو على صورته وكشبهه في القداسة، وأعطاه سلطانا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الأرش وأن يخضع الأرض [تكوين 1 العدد 28] وعاش هذا الإنسان في كنف الرب يراه ويتكلم معه ولم يكن مرض ولا فقر ولا ألم ولا حزن، ولكن الإنسان سقط من هذه الحالة البارة بسبب أنه أراد أن يصير مثل الله بدون الله لأنه استحسن كلام الشيطان عن الثمرة التي نهاه الله عن أكلها: "حين تأكلان من ثمر هذه الشجرة تنفتح أعينكما فتصيران مثله ، قادرين على التمييز بين الخير والشر"  [تكوين 3 العدد 5] . 

ماذا كانت النتيجة؟ عرف الإنسان الشر ولم يعد يليق به البقاء مع القدوس، وكان الموت نتيجة بعده عن الله، ونتج عن ذلك أيضا الأمراض والأوجاع ، والأرض صارت تنبت حسكا وشوكا، والإنسان الذي كان مترفها في جنة عدن صار يأكر عيشه بعرق جبينه، حتى يعود إلى إصله = التراب الذي اُخذَ منه. أقرأ تكوين 3 .​ 
أين ظلم الله فيما حدث للإنسان؟ الإنسان جناه على نفسه.
أما الله الذي خلق الإنسان من فيض محبته، افتقده وخلصه من الموت ليعيده الى أحضانه، بتجسده وموته على الصليب وغلبته الموت بقيامته***.

وبعد كل خطايانا، وبعد كل ما صنعه لنا الآب السماوي، نأتي ونتساءل ليه ربنا يخلق واحد غني وواحد فقير وليه يخلق واحد اعمى أو أخرس؟؟؟؟

الله لم يخلقه أصلا.... بل هو مخلوق في آدم ، وخلف آدم وهو -أي آدم-  في حالة السقوط. ماذا ننتظر؟ رجل واقع في الأسر أولاده سيولدون في الأسر.  أم تستعمل مخدرات ستلد طفلا مدمن على المخدرات.... هل الله أراد ذلك أو سمح بذلك.....

إسمحولي جميعا يا إخوتي بهذا الكلام. حتى كلمة السماح التي نستعملها أحيانا للتمييز لمشيئة الله إستعمالها أيضا خاطئ ، لأن المرض لم يستأذن الله ليسمح له.  الناس في خطية الجشع والطمع والإستحواز على الاموال بدون مشاركتها للفقراء لم يستأذنوا الله ليسمح لهم. 

*** أرد يا كيمو على سؤالك: "هو مش فدانا و خلص الخطية ؟!؟ "
ربنا فدانا وخلصنا من موت الخطية ، وأعطانا الغلبة على الخطية لو عشنا حياة الشركة مع الروح القدس بحفظ وصاياه والعمل بها مسنودين بالنعمة التي وهبها لنا في العماد  .... ولكننا لا نزال نعيش في عالم ساقط وللإسف لا نزال كلنا نخطئ..... صح كلامي ولا غلط؟

يعني طول ما هي الخطية موجودة وعاملة فينا سنظل نرى ذيولها في حياتنا. 

احب في آخر مشاركتي أن أرد على كلامك لما قلت: 



> اب عارف ان ابنه هيعمل حاجة تدمر صحته علي سبيل المثال
> 
> يسكت علشان يحترم ارادته ؟!؟ ولا ينصح ابنه و يساعده !!


 
إيه رأيك لو انت حصلت على فلوس كثيرة اوي - يعني مثلا ربحت الياناصيب وربنا تدخل وسمح لشخص يسرق منك الفلوس كلها ويهرب بيها وانت مش تقدر تحصلها... ليه؟؟؟؟ عشان ربنا عارف أنك هتخصر خلاصك بسبب الفلوس دي لأنه شايف انك هتصرفها على اشياء مش كويسة يعني على القمار والسكر والعربدة وتصير كسلانة وشايفة روحك فوق كل الناس... الى آخره...... كنت هتعمل ايه؟؟؟
هل كنت هتكون مبسوط بتدخله؟؟؟؟ 
طبعا لأ ... لأنك أنت نفسك مش كنت هتعرف ان الفلوس هتفسدك وتغيرك...

دا طبعا مثل ولكن بحصل مثله كثير اوي.

يا رب اكون افدتك في مشاركتي.


----------



## أَمَة (1 فبراير 2014)

توما قال:


> سلام المسيح للجميع ​
> 
> أخى الحبيب سؤالك صعب و جميل , سأضع لك هذة الايات من الانجيل و أرجو أن تجيب على سؤالك .​
> من أنجيل القديس يوحنا 9 :1-3 ​
> ...





قصة المولود أعمى التي أعطيتها يا توما كمثل للرد على سؤال كيمو من أحب ما ورد في الإنجيل الى قلبي لأن لي معها خبرة روحية [يمكن اتكلم عنها في حينه] ولا أرى تناقض بينها وبين هذه المشاركة 	#*3* ، لأن مشاركتك لها معنى آخر.

صحيح أن تلاميذ السيد المسيح سألوه:
 «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟»


والسيد اجابهم:

«لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ.»

ولكن هذا لا يعني أن الله شاء وأراد لهذا المولود أن يولد أعمى لكي تظهر أعماله فيه. حاشا لله أن يحتاج للشر ليظهر أعماله.  الله يحول الظلمة الى نور لأنه نور. فكما قال بولس الرسول في رومية 8 العدد 28:

وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ.

قصد الله هو خلاصنا ومهما حصل للذين يحبون الله من نتائج السقوط يعمل فيه الله لخيرهم.

*ملاحظة لكيمو:* 
شفت الكتاب المقدس بقول إيه؟ * وُلد *أعمى ومش قال خُلقَ أعمى
يا رب تكون فهمت الفرق.


----------



## توما (1 فبراير 2014)

> ولكن هذا لا يعني أن الله شاء وأراد لهذا المولود أن يولد أعمى لكي تظهر أعماله فيه. حاشا لله أن يحتاج للشر ليظهر أعماله.



طيب يأ استاذتنا الشر دا سببة أية أذا كان لا هذا أخطا ولا ابوية ؟؟​
أريد فقط وضع هذا الجزء لذهبى الفم :

يقول هذا "لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه" ليس كمن يشير إلى أنهم لم يخطئوا، فإنكلمن هذا الإنسان ووالديه قد أخطأوا، لكن عماه ليس بسبب هذا...وإنما لكي يُعلن مجد الله فيه. يقول قائل:لماذا يعاني من أجل مجد الله؟ أي ظلم، أخبرني؟ فإنه ماذا لو أن لم يخلقه نهائيًا؟ لكنني أقول: لقد نال نفعًا بعماه، إذ نال شفاءً لبصيرته الداخلية. أي نفع لليهود بأعينهم إذ صارت دينونتهم أعظم، فإنهم رأوا وكانوا عاجزين؟ أي ضرر أصاب هذا الرجل من عجزه، فإنه بهذا انفتحت عيناه؟ لذا فشرور الحياة الحاضرة ليست شرورًا، ولا الخيرات هي صلاح. الخطيئة وحدها هي شر، أما العجز فليس شرًا[1027].


----------



## توما (1 فبراير 2014)

> طيب يأ استاذتنا الشر دا سببة أية أذا كان لا هذا أخطا ولا ابوية ؟؟



أسف سأعيد السؤال بطريقة أخرى : من الذى قال ان الذى حدث للمولود أعمى هو شر ؟؟​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

توما قال:


> أسف سأعيد السؤال بطريقة أخرى : من الذى قال ان الذى حدث للمولود أعمى هو شر ؟؟​



*مشكلتنا أننا نحكم بقدر رؤيتنا ..... وهى رؤية قاصرة بل وعاجزة فى أحيان كثيرة*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (1 فبراير 2014)

توما قال:


> أسف سأعيد السؤال بطريقة أخرى : من الذى قال ان الذى حدث للمولود أعمى هو شر ؟؟​



من وجهة نظر هذا الشخص أن حالته هذه 
شر له .


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> سؤال جميل يا كيمو
> بص يا كيمو
> ربنا خلقنا مختلفين عن بعضنا و اختلافنا بيكملنا
> بمعنى ايه ؟
> ...




ردك جميل جداً اشكرك بجد ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 فبراير 2014)

أمة قال:


> هي فعلا كانت مخالفة لقوانين القسم
> ولذلك تم نقلها الى
> هنـــــــا​




تمــــــــــــــــام .. اشكرك يا امي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 فبراير 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *لو قرأنا الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد سنلاحظ أن الله يترك الحرية لإرادة الإنسان
> 
> سيسأل السائل: ماهي الحكمة من خلق طفل في عائلة فقيرة؟ لماذا لا يتدخل الله؟؟
> 
> ...





اشكرك لأجابتك .. 



> *لكن لتقصير الشر.. لا تنجب أبناء حتى لا تصرف عليهم وانت مش لاحق تصرف على نفسك..*



سامحني عندي سؤال .. طب لما هو لن يُنجب اطفال

مش ده ظلم هو مش السبب فيه .. اتظلم منغير ذنب


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 فبراير 2014)

"فَيْلَسُوُفْ" قال:


> *
> أفتراض:
> 
> الله خلق جميع الناس اغنياء.!؟
> ...




اشكرك علي الرد



> *
> لكن الله يريد ان يري المحبه الألهيه التي وضعها فى الروح البشريه ..*



هنا حضرتك كنت بتتكلم علي بتوع المجاعات صح ؟!؟

و هل ليري الله المحبة الالهية .. يعذبهم :thnk0001:


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 فبراير 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *مرة قرأت إجابة جميلة من الأخت ديزرت روز في أحد المواضيع وكتبت رد جميل وأنا حابب أقتبسها.. الكلام الأخير اللي بالأخضر هو الخلاصة والمهم:
> 
> انا هنا مش بتكلم عن تدخلات الله فى كل حاجة فى حياة البشر وامتى وليه بيتدخل لانى معرفش , لان محدش يقدر يعرف كل افكار الله
> لان الله نفسه بيقول فى الكتاب ان افكاره مش زى افكارنا ولا طرقه زى طرقنا
> ...




اشكرك .. ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 فبراير 2014)

أمة قال:


> [/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> ...



امي الحبيبة .. اشكرك للرد الاكثر من رائع

لأني فعلاً استافدت منه



> الله خلق الإنسان مرة واحدة ، و كل مولود جديد هو سليل أو خلف المخلوق الأول آدم و ليس مخلوقا جديد .



هذه النقطة افادتني جداً .. اشكرك 



> ولكن الإنسان سقط من هذه الحالة البارة بسبب أنه أراد أن يصير مثل الله بدون الله لأنه استحسن كلام الشيطان عن الثمرة التي نهاه الله عن أكلها: "حين تأكلان من ثمر هذه الشجرة تنفتح أعينكما فتصيران مثله ، قادرين على التمييز بين الخير والشر"  [تكوين 3 العدد 5]




اما عارف الجزء ده و فهمه .. بس عندي سؤال فيه .. هبقي اسأله في وقت اخر في موضوع اخر .. علشان مشتتش الموضوع




> أين ظلم الله فيما حدث للإنسان؟ الإنسان جناه على نفسه.



و الجزء ده كمان .. اسأل هنا ولا في موضوع اخر ؟؟




> رجل واقع في الأسر أولاده سيولدون في الأسر.  أم تستعمل مخدرات ستلد طفلا مدمن على المخدرات



و هنا ما ذنب الابن .. لماذا عندما يخطئ الاب يقع تأثير الخطأ عي  ابنه ايضاً ؟؟؟؟؟

ما ذنبه .. هو لم يختار ان يكون ابن مجمن مثلاً او ابن رجل في الاسر



> هل الله أراد ذلك أو سمح بذلك.....



و هل في شئ يحدث غصب عن الله ؟!؟

اذا كانت الاجابة بـ لا فمعني ذلك انه سمح بذلك



> لأن المرض لم يستأذن الله ليسمح له



ارجو يا امي شرح ..



> ربنا  فدانا وخلصنا من موت الخطية ، وأعطانا الغلبة على الخطية لو عشنا حياة  الشركة مع الروح القدس بحفظ وصاياه والعمل بها مسنودين بالنعمة التي وهبها  لنا في العماد  .... ولكننا لا نزال نعيش في عالم ساقط وللإسف لا نزال كلنا  نخطئ..... صح كلامي ولا غلط؟



صح .. لكن لماذا ؟؟

هو مش الله خلصنا .. فلماذا لانزال في الخطية ؟؟



> يه رأيك لو انت  حصلت على فلوس كثيرة اوي - يعني مثلا ربحت الياناصيب وربنا تدخل وسمح لشخص  يسرق منك الفلوس كلها ويهرب بيها وانت مش تقدر تحصلها... ليه؟؟؟؟ عشان ربنا  عارف أنك هتخصر خلاصك بسبب الفلوس دي لأنه شايف انك هتصرفها على اشياء مش  كويسة يعني على القمار والسكر والعربدة وتصير كسلانة وشايفة روحك فوق كل  الناس... الى آخره...... كنت هتعمل ايه؟؟؟
> هل كنت هتكون مبسوط بتدخله؟؟؟؟
> طبعا لأ ... لأنك أنت نفسك مش كنت هتعرف ان الفلوس هتفسدك وتغيرك...
> 
> دا طبعا مثل ولكن بحصل مثله كثير اوي.



اسف :fun_oops: مفهمتش




> يا رب اكون افدتك في مشاركتي.



افدتيني كثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييراً بجد

شكراً


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (1 فبراير 2014)

*


Crazy Man قال:






اشكرك علي الرد



هنا حضرتك كنت بتتكلم علي بتوع المجاعات صح ؟!؟

و هل ليري الله المحبة الالهية .. يعذبهم :thnk0001:

أنقر للتوسيع...


خطأ استخدام اللفظ "يعذبهم"..

الله لا يُعذبهم..هي ايضاً تجارب هم وقعوا فيها..نتيجة الظروف الأجتماعيه..

ضحايا اعصار الفلبين..هل الذين ماتوا هم مظلومين ان الل اغرقهم..

معروف ان الدنيا هي مسلسل التعب والشقاء..وبني أدم تم تحريرهم من موت الخطيئه..

الموت الذي يعاني منه العالم اجمع الان.

نحن من نعذب أنفسنا ايضاً..​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 فبراير 2014)

أمة قال:


> قصة المولود أعمى التي أعطيتها يا توما كمثل للرد على سؤال كيمو من أحب ما ورد في الإنجيل الى قلبي لأن لي معها خبرة روحية [يمكن اتكلم عنها في حينه] ولا أرى تناقض بينها وبين هذه المشاركة     #*3* ، لأن مشاركتك لها معنى آخر.
> 
> صحيح أن تلاميذ السيد المسيح سألوه:
> «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟»
> ...




امي .. انا اتلخبط 



> *ملاحظة لكيمو:*
> شفت الكتاب المقدس بقول إيه؟ * وُلد *أعمى ومش قال خُلقَ أعمى
> يا رب تكون فهمت الفرق.



النقطة ديه كانت وقعة مني .. شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 فبراير 2014)

"فَيْلَسُوُفْ" قال:


> *
> 
> خطأ استخدام اللفظ "يعذبهم"..
> 
> ...



و هل يمكن ان يعطي الله تجارب اكثر مما يمكن تحمله

يمكن مش بعرف اعبر كويس عن سؤالي .. حد فاهمني ؟!؟​


----------



## aymonded (1 فبراير 2014)

*ملحوظة فقط* لتأكيد كلام امي العزيزة أمه، وهو أن الرب لا يسمح بالشر ولا يأذن به، لكن القصد أن مافيش شيء بيعدي أو يحدث من وراء الله لأنه فاحص الكلى والقلوب ويعرف خفايا القلب وميل كل إنسان، لأن عيناه كلهيب نار تفحصان استار الظلام، ولا يستطيع أحد ان يفعل شيئاً قط ويقدر أن يخفيه عن الله، وهذا هو قصد الناس من كلمة سماح الله، مع ان الله لا يسمح بالشر، فلم يأتي إليه أحد يستأذن أن يفعل الشر لكي يسمع ويسمح له قط، لئلا لو هو سمح به فلماذا يعاقب الأشرار ويقول لا تُخطئ، ويعطي تحذريات بسبب الاستمرار في الخطية، لأن الله لو هو اللي سمح بالشر أو غيره، فأن الناس كلها تُصبح فوق الشبهات وتبقى معذورة، مع أنه مكتوب انت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان !!

[ لا يقل أحد إذا جُرِّب إني أُجرب من قِبَل الله، لأن الله غير مجرب بالشرور وهو لا يُجرب أحداً ] (يععقوب 1: 13)
[ لا تقل من الرب خطيئتي، فالرب لا يعمل ما يُبغضه، ولا تقل هو الذي أضلني، لأن الرب لا  يعوزه الخاطئ.. الرب خلق الإنسان في البدء وتركه حُراً في اختياره.. لم  يأمر أحداً بفعل الشرّ، ولا أذن لأحد أن يخطأ ] (رجاء العودة إلى سيراخ 15  حسب الترجمة السبعينية)
__________

عموماً مكتوب:  [ لأن من عرف فكر الرب !!! أو من صار لهُ مُشيراً !!! ] (رومية 11: 34)، [  لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيُعلمه، وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح ] (1كورنثوس 2:  16)....
نحن إذن لا نستطيع أن نرتقي فوق ما ينبغي، بل إلى التعقل وحسب ما يُعلن لنا من الله وما ندركه من إعلانات الروح لنا، ولا يقدر إنسان أن  يرى ويفهم إلا من نعمة ممنوحه له من الله، ولا يستطيع أحد ان يبلغ الحكمة  الإلهية بدون رؤية الإيمان والثقة المطلقة في محبة الله الشديدة للإنسان،  لذلك رؤية الإنسان الحي بالله في إعلان الإيمان، أن الله بريء من كل ما  يُسقطه عليه الإنسان، لذلك كلما يقترب الإنسان لله بالإيمان الحي، يجد الله  بار، مطلق في بره، وفي صلاحه هو عادل لا يأخذ أحد بالظلم أو يحكم على أحد  بتسرع، وبكونه هو الحياة والبرّ والحب، لا يأخذ أحد بذنب آخر، ويعطي نعمة  ومجد لكل من ظُلم أو مات عن طريق شرّ أو مكيده، ربما لا يرفع ظلماً أو ينجي  أحد من موت الجسد، ولكنه يهتم بالإنسان محبوبه الخاص، ويعد ويُهيأ له ما  ينفعه أبدياً لا وقتياً...

فهذا الموضوع على الأخص يحتاج لانفتاح ذهن ليتلقف إعلانات الله ويرى عدل  حبه العظيم في سرّ التقوى، وبذلك وبتلقائية شديدة وبلا عناء أو حتى طلب فهم  أو وضع سؤال [ لماذا يحدث أو ماذا يحدث أو لماذا يكون ذاك، أو ألا يوجد  طريقة أخرى على الأقل أقل قسوة من هذا ... الخ الخ ]، يمجد الإنسان الله  ويرفع اسمه ويقول: بار أنت يالله في كل شيء ولا يستطيع أن يحاكمك أحد لأنك  تصنع كل ما هو صالح لحياة كل أحد لأنك راعينا الحي، كلي الصلاح، أنت الراعي  الحقيقي الذي يترفق علينا مثلما تترفق الأم على رضيعها وتصنع كل ما في  خيره وصلاحه ببذل فائق عظيم... [ بارٌ أنت يا رب وأحكامك مستقيمة ] (مزمور  119: 137)، [ يغني لساني بأقوالك لأن كل وصاياك عدل ] (مزمور 119: 172)...

عموماً [ لأن الرؤيا بعد إلى الميعاد وفي النهاية تتكلم ولا تكذب، أن توانت  فانتظرها لأنها ستأتي إتياناً ولا تتأخر ] (حبقوق 2: 3)، لذلك علينا أن  نثق في محبة الله بإيمان حي نابض بقوة الحرية في المسيح يسوع الذي بررنا  وقدسنا لنكون آنية مخصصه لحلوله الدائم، وننتظر الفهم من الله في رؤية  المحبة بمخافة الله العادل، الصالح، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته آمين
​​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (1 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> و هل يمكن ان يعطي الله تجارب اكثر مما يمكن تحمله
> 
> يمكن مش بعرف اعبر كويس عن سؤالي .. حد فاهمني ؟!؟​



*ماذا عن الألم الذي حمله عنك من أنقذك من موت الخطيئه..

هل هذا له علاقه بحمل الصليب,,كلنا يجب أن يحمل صليبه ويتبع المسيح..

ايضا هو قال ادعوني فى وقت الضيق..اذا حتي مع كثرة التجارب المؤمن يعلم ان هناك حتماً تعزيه..
الاب يحب ان يكون ابنه مثله فى صفات..هو اعطي ان يكون مثله..لكن لو اقتنعنا نحن باننا لنا القدره ان نكون مثله وعلي شبهه.سنجد حينها لكل شيء أجابه..ونعطي فهماً وحكمه..

الرب يرعي روحك ويبارك حياتك..​*


----------



## aymonded (1 فبراير 2014)

1- إنما صالح الله لإسرائيل لأنقياء القلب.
 2- أما أنا فكادت تزل قدماي لولا قليل لزلقت خطواتي.
 3- لأني غرت من المتكبرين إذ رأيت سلامة الأشرار.
 4- لانه ليست في موتهم شدائد وجسمهم سمين.
 5- ليسوا في تعب الناس ومع البشر لا يُصابون.
 6- لذلك تقلدوا الكبرياء لبسوا كثوب ظلمهم.
 7- جحظت عيونهم من الشحم جاوزوا تصورات القلب.
 8- يستهزئون ويتكلمون بالشر ظُلماً من العلاء يتكلمون.
 9- جعلوا أفواههم في السماء وألسنتهم تتمشى في الأرض.
 10- لذلك يرجع شعبه إلى هُنا وكمياه مروية يمتصون منهم.
 11- وقالوا كيف يعلم الله وهل عند العلي معرفة.
 12- هوذا هؤلاء هم الأشرار ومستريحين إلى الدهر يكثرون ثروة.
 13- حقاً قد زكيت قلبي باطلاً وغسلت بالنقاوة يدي.
 14- وكنت مُصاباً اليوم كله وتأدبت كل صباح.
 15- لو قلت أحدث هكذا لغدرت بجيل بنيك.
 16- فلما قصدت معرفة هذا إذا هو تعب في عيني.
 17- حتى دخلت مقادس الله وانتبهت إلى آخرتهم.
 18- حقاً في مزالق جعلتهم أسقطتهم إلى البوار.
 19- كيف صاروا للخراب بغتة اضمحلوا فنوا من الدواهي.
 20- كحلم عند التيقظ يا رب عند التيقظ تحتقر خيالهم.
 21- لأنه تمرمر قلبي وانتخست في كليتي.
 22- وأنا بليد ولا أعرف صرت كبهيم عندك.
 23- ولكني دائماً معك أمسكت بيدي اليُمنى.
 24- برأيك تهديني وبعد إلى مجد تأخذني.
 25- من لي في السماء ومعك لا أُريد شيئاً في الأرض.
 26- قد فني لحمي وقلبي صخرة قلبي  نصيبي الله إلى الدهر.
 27- لأنه هوذا البعداء عنك يبيدون تهلك كل من يزني عنك.
 28- أما أنا فالاقتراب إلى الله حسنٌ لي جعلت بالسيد الرب ملجأي لأُخبر بكل صنائعك

مزمــــــــــــور 73 ​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 فبراير 2014)

ممكن اجاوب اجابة تانية ؟
بص يا كيمو احنا هنا على الارض كلنا  منعاني من نتايج خطية ادم و حواء اللي لوثت البشرية
صح ؟
المعانات دي تخلي  الانسان يتوب و يشتهي الحياة في السماء المكان الذي لا يوجد فيه حزن ولا كآبة ولا تنهد ؟

الحاجة التانية بقى
المشاكل اللي انت ذكرتها كلهااا ليها علاج 
الفقر له علاج بأن الواحد يشتغل عشان يوصل لمستوى اجتماعي و مادي اعلى
عدم الانجاب له علاج بأن الواحد يتبنى طفل و يعامله زي ابنه
المرض له علاج بان الواحد يروح للدكتور و يتعالج
الفشل له علاج بأن الواحد يبحث عن مجالات تانية ينجح فيها و يثبت ذاته فيها
و يمكن لو بصينا لظروف الناس اللي حوالينا نلاقي ان ظروفنا احسن كتيررررر و احنا مكناش واخدين بالنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

> مافيش شيء بيعدي أو يحدث من وراء الله لأنه فاحص الكلى والقلوب ويعرف خفايا القلب وميل كل إنسان



يبقي الله عالم بيه .. انا فهمت ان الله ممنعهوش احتراماً لأرادة الانسان

صح ؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

> مع ان الله لا يسمح بالشر، فلم يأتي إليه أحد يستأذن أن يفعل الشر لكي يسمع ويسمح له قط



لكنه يعلم بأن هناك شر سيحذث .. صح ؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

> لئلا لو هو سمح به  فلماذا يعاقب الأشرار ويقول لا تُخطئ، ويعطي تحذريات بسبب الاستمرار في  الخطية، لأن الله لو هو اللي سمح بالشر أو غيره، فأن الناس كلها تُصبح فوق  الشبهات وتبقى معذورة، مع أنه مكتوب انت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان !!


اشكرك استاذ ايمن

الجزء ده افادني كتير​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

> *ماذا عن الألم الذي حمله عنك من أنقذك من موت الخطيئه..
> 
> هل هذا له علاقه بحمل الصليب,,كلنا يجب أن يحمل صليبه ويتبع المسيح..
> 
> ...



انا اساساً قلت السؤال خطأ

انا قلت  و هل يمكن ان يعطي الله تجارب اكثر مما يمكن تحمله

لكن 

 [ لا يقل أحد إذا جُرِّب إني أُجرب من قِبَل الله، لأن الله غير مجرب بالشرور وهو لا يُجرب أحداً ] (يععقوب 1: 13)​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

> المرض له علاج بان الواحد يروح للدكتور و يتعالج




في امراض ليس لها علاج


عموماً .. اشكرك​


----------



## aymonded (2 فبراير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> لكنه يعلم بأن هناك شر سيحذث .. صح ؟؟​



هاسهلها لك يا جميل، الله عارف أن قايين هايقتل أخوه بسبب قلبه الشرير وحسده لأخيه لذلك لم يقبل منه التقدمه ونبهه أن هناك خطية رابضة في قلبه، وحذره منها لكنه لم يصغي لله وتمم مشورة قلبه الشرير بإرادة واعية وقتل أخيه عن سبق إصرار وترصد:
[ إن أحسنت أفلا رفع وأن لم تحسن فعند الباب خطية رابضة وإليك اشتياقها وأنت *تسود *عليها ] (تكوين 4: 7)
لاحظ كلام الرب وتنبيهه لقايين، عند الباب خطية رابضة وإليك اشتياقها وأنت تسود عليها، يعني الله نبهه وحذره وعرفه انه ممكن يسود عليها ويتحكم فيها لكنه رفض يسمع وذهب فقتل أخاه....


[ ليس كما كان قايين من الشرير وذبح أخاه، ولماذا ذبحه لأن أعماله كانت شريرة وأعمال أخيه بارة ] (1يوحنا 3: 12)


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هاسهلها لك يا جميل، الله عارف أن قايين هايقتل أخوه بسبب قلبه الشرير وحسده لأخيه لذلك لم يقبل منه التقدمه ونبهه أن هناك خطية رابضة في قلبه، وحذره منها لكنه لم يصغي لله وتمم مشورة قلبه الشرير بإرادة واعية وقتل أخيه عن سبق إصرار وترصد:
> [ إن أحسنت أفلا رفع وأن لم تحسن فعند الباب خطية رابضة وإليك اشتياقها وأنت *تسود *عليها ] (تكوين 4: 7)
> لاحظ كلام الرب وتنبيهه لقايين، عند الباب خطية رابضة وإليك اشتياقها وأنت تسود عليها، يعني الله نبهه وحذره وعرفه انه ممكن يسود عليها ويتحكم فيها لكنه رفض يسمع وذهب فقتل أخاه....
> 
> ...




*تمام .. اشكرك استاذ ايمن
*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (2 فبراير 2014)

*11. اَللهُ قَاضٍ عَادِلٌ وَإِلَهٌ يَسْخَطُ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ.​*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (2 فبراير 2014)

*


Crazy Man قال:





انا اساساً قلت السؤال خطأ

انا قلت  و هل يمكن ان يعطي الله تجارب اكثر مما يمكن تحمله

لكن 

 [ لا يقل أحد إذا جُرِّب إني أُجرب من قِبَل الله، لأن الله غير مجرب بالشرور وهو لا يُجرب أحداً ] (يععقوب 1: 13)​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ما هي نوعية التجارب الاكثر من الاحتمال.. ؟؟

هل هذا وارد..؟؟

كل شيء يًمكن للانسان..وهذا كلام الانجيل بأن كل شيء مستطاع فى المسيح الذي "يقويني"

اي هو يقويك علي كل شيء ..ََ ايضا يجعلك تستطيع كل شيء.!؟

نفترض ان هناك مثلاً طفل مولود فى افريقيا الوسطي..طالما انه قادر علي العمل والكفاح فحتماً ان يد الله ستدخل معه علي قدر جهده..وهذا لكل البشر..ليس المؤمنون فقط..

..المبدأ يمكن فى (الانسانيه) نفسها,,لو ان الانسانيه اتحدت ضد نفسها فسيكون هناك تحسنُ.لكن معلوم ايضا ان زماناً صعب سيجيء..وربما قد بدأ..

وهنا يكون الايمان والرجاء هما طوق النجاه..فقط اصنع الخير واعمل الخير وصلي لاجل الجميع..

​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

> *ما هي نوعية التجارب الاكثر من الاحتمال.. ؟؟*



اذا كان المجاعات ديه تجربة

فهي اكيد تجربة اكثر من الاحتمال للأطفال

ملحوظة ( صيغة السؤال اساساً كانت خاطئة )​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

> *نفترض  ان هناك مثلاً طفل مولود فى افريقيا الوسطي..طالما انه قادر علي العمل  والكفاح فحتماً ان يد الله ستدخل معه علي قدر جهده..وهذا لكل البشر..ليس  المؤمنون فقط..*




منين طفل .. و منين قادر علي العمل و النجاح ؟؟​


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

اقصد العمل و الكفاح​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (2 فبراير 2014)

*


Crazy Man قال:





اذا كان المجاعات ديه تجربة

فهي اكيد تجربة اكثر من الاحتمال للأطفال

ملحوظة ( صيغة السؤال اساساً كانت خاطئة )​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل اذاً لا نثق فى الله انه قادر ان ينجو بهؤلاء الاطفال..ايضا الكثير منهم يموت..

لكن ما المانع ان الطفل الذي يكبر يعمل ويكافح..اطفال كثيرون يعملون ويكبرون علي عملهم..

فى هذه المجتمعات وايضا هنا فى مصر الاطفال يعملون..؟!

هذا العمل يأتي تكيفاً مع الظروف..فهو يعمل حتي يسد بعض حاجات الاسره..

ربما نتيجة عمله وكفاحه منذ الصغر يحصل علي تعويض من الله عندما يكبر..

هل ننتظر الله ان يمنحنا خبز دون عناء..

لكن لو مثلاً كل الدول اتفقت علي منع الحروب..وان اللي عنده هيدي اللي معنوش وهيكون فى تعاون دولي لحل الازمات..

هل دا مش هينجح..؟؟

لو ارادوا هما ينجح هينجح..

لكن العالم موضوع للشرير..*


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

"فَيْلَسُوُفْ" قال:


> *
> 
> هل اذاً لا نثق فى الله انه قادر ان ينجو بهؤلاء الاطفال..ايضا الكثير منهم يموت..
> 
> ...





اشكرك فيلسوف للتوضيحات

​


----------

